# The day finally came



## Natsku

Maria started school - only been waiting 6 and a half years! :haha:

Almost cried when I dropped her off, but then almost forgot to pick her up... such a short day, just four hours. But really love the ratios in her class - one teacher and one assistant to 13 children. Am so lucky that she gets to go to school here.


----------



## Boozlebub

That's great! I live in Finland too so 3 more years till DS will start eskari. 

Hope she had a great first day!


----------



## Sarahcake

Natsku I remember you and Maria from my first time around here! I hope you are both doing well <3 

I hope her first day went amazing and that she loved it :) 6 and a half seems so late to me but I also feel it's the right age! My son is starting school this September and he will still be 4 and he just seems so tiny and little :(


----------



## CaptainMummy

That's Crazy! Paige is about to start her 3rd year at school. Hope she had a great day and hope you are doing well!


----------



## Nibblenic

Thats crazy! 

Hope youre doing well


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi hun, great to see you here again :)
I hope Maria had a lovely time at school :)


----------



## Natsku

*waves at fellow Finland-dweller*

She had a lovely time :) Though I've been waiting for this day for so long I think 6.5 was just the right age to start, there were no tears when I said goodbye, just happy excited smiles. She brought home her workbook for the year and I had a look through and just love it - there's a lot of pages teaching about feelings and bullying and things like that which is just so important. They only spend about an hour a day doing the academic stuff, the rest of the time they play which is lovely.

We're doing well otherwise - little brother or sister on the way and Maria is over the moon!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds great! I'm glad she had such a good time. I wish they started school at that age here, it seems so much better!


----------



## Rags

6.5 is a wonderful age to begin formal schooling, I really wish we had that in the UK. Ds is 7 and going into primary 3 already, although he enjoys school and is thriving there, I really wish I'd been able to keep him with me longer.


----------



## AngelUK

Aw Maria's school sounds wonderful :) I was the same age when I started school in Switzerland I too feel it is the right age.

Huge congratulations on Maria's little brother or sister in the making :) Lovely to see you on here again :)


----------



## Natsku

Now I found out that one of the 5th grade classes is going to buddy with them and play board games, read books and do other fun things with them. And they do a sort of 'forest school' too. Brilliant!

Cheers Angel :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Natsku

Cheers! Shall have to go have a looksee at the pregnancy forums - been a long time!


----------



## AngelUK

How far along are you? :)


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww congrats on number two!


----------



## Natsku

16 weeks today :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww happy 16 weeks :)


----------



## AngelUK

Happy 16 weeks :D


----------



## Natsku

Cheers :) Just wish the bloody sickness would go away now!


----------



## JessdueJan

Congrats on the new baby!! :) 

Glad Maria enjoyed school, I always think forest school sounds so much fun!


----------



## sequeena

That's awesome, I would have preferred Thomas to start later but like Maria Thomas is in a very small class. Last year it was 1 teacher, 1 or 2 assistants at any given time to 6 children.


----------



## Natsku

That's really good Sequeena.

Maria's class splits into two groups (bears and foxes - love it) for the academic bits and for the forest school bit - today is her group's turn to go to the forest.


----------



## AngelUK

I love that idea! How does Maria like it so far?


----------



## Natsku

She's loving it, they went to the forest today and collected birch leaves and next week in class they're going to sew scent bags and put the leaves in them. They go to the forest again next week to pick a tree that they will follow throughout the year seeing how it changes through the seasons.

They met their 5th grade buddies on Wednesday and played tag and hot & cold with them - Maria somehow got two buddies :D

I like the communication too, there's a notebook that comes home every day that the teacher puts notes in and each friday there's a note explaining what they're going to do the following week. There's also an online portal but nothing has been put on there yet, that'll probably be used more when they're a bit older and are doing tests and needing lesson notes and things like that.


----------



## AngelUK

wow that sounds like such a wonderful school! Maria is super lucky!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds great!


----------



## Natsku

Its bloody brilliant, so so glad she gets to go to school here.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lucky girl! :cloud9:


----------



## minties

Aww congratulations on your pregnancy! And Maria sounds like she has a wonderful school. I wish I had waited until Thomas was 6 before he started, 5 was way too young for him. Sophie on the other hand, is itching to go to school. Kids usually start at 5 here but don't have to until they are 6.

I love my sons school, it's so welcoming, and his teacher this year is amazing. I go sit in the classroom every morning and we have a good old chin-wag, she's cool.


----------



## Natsku

That's nice, really good when you get on well with the teacher.

They learnt to sew today - nice useful thing to learn :D


----------



## Eleanor ace

I want to go to Maria's school! It sounds wonderful :cloud9:.
Congrats on your pregnancy :D


----------



## Natsku

I want to go there too!

And thanks :)


----------

